# Gate Ideas



## Nancy Fitzgerald (May 13, 2018)

I have 2 pastures, one for the goats which is field fenced, the other for my horse which is barb wire. I would like the horse to be able to get from one pasture to another as he wishes without the goats being able to get to the horse pasture (for obvious reasons). 
Any ideas as far as gate or cattle guard or anything? 
I'm new to goats and I just have no idea what they can and can't do. They haven't even been delivered yet.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t think that’s going to work out that way. If it was the other way around, you want the Goats to move around but not the horse that could be done but a goat can fit threw the smallest areas and hop over things very easily. I think you will have to move the horse yourself from pasture to pasture but have a gate that keeps the Goats in


----------



## Nancy Fitzgerald (May 13, 2018)

I am not actually on the property all the time, just my elderly parents and I am concerned about lightening. In a storm my horse goes to a certain spot in the goat pasture and I can't make my parents go out and let him in and out. Even if it was a one way to let him in......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you hot wire the horse pasture or just put the horse in the goat pasture? If the horse can get through something, the goats definitely will.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If she has a certain spot she likes you can try and just section that part off so the horse has access to it. There just really isn’t anyway to keep goats from going where a horse can go :/


----------



## Nancy Fitzgerald (May 13, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Can you hot wire the horse pasture or just put the horse in the goat pasture? If the horse can get through something, the goats definitely will.


Hot wire is a possibility. We are getting goats because the one field is getting overrun with blackberry vines and doesn't have enough grass to sustain a horse.


----------



## Nancy Fitzgerald (May 13, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> If she has a certain spot she likes you can try and just section that part off so the horse has access to it. There just really isn't anyway to keep goats from going where a horse can go :/


 not that he has a certain spot he likes to go, but there is a certain place that is safer during a lightening storm. Unfortunately it is in the farthest corner from the horse pasture.


----------

